# Big Thanks



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A big thanks to Mark Clive and rest of the guys and girls for putting on yet another great National event and an even bigger thanks to the commity members who are standing down thanks for all your hard work ovet the last 5 years you will be missed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Echo that.

It's been great working with all of you - you'll definetly be missed...but you really deserve a rest.  At least now some others will get to see just how much work and effort you put in behind the scenes to keep it all running as well as it does.

Enjoy your retirements :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, a big THANKS from me too!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks from me too


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for everything and for building the foundations for some new people to carry the club forward ,

have a good retirement

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep, another good job. 

Liked the venue too. 

It was good to meet so many people over the weekend and hope that whoever does finally take the reins of the TTOC can build on what is already a well respected club in automotive circles.

I've thanked the committee privately but would like to add my public thanks here for the service you have given us as members over the last five years.

Best wishes

Rich


----------

